# Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode



## Olberding (10. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leute,
in der Nacht vom 7.10-8,10 wurden in Großenbrode 6 Außenborder gestohlen von ca 30-115 PS


----------



## Christian0815 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Olberding schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> in der Nacht vom 7.10-8,10 wurden in Großenbrode 6 Außenborder gestohlen von ca 30-115 PS



Und nuuuuu???
Da kann man doch nix mit anfangen .........#q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Na mit dem 115 PS kann man schon was anfangen.

Ich denke mal Olberding will uns damit sagen das man die Augen aufhalten soll, falls die Motoren irgendwo zum Verkauf angeboten werden.


----------



## Christian0815 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na mit dem 115 PS kann man schon was anfangen.
> 
> Ich denke mal Olberding will uns damit sagen das man die Augen aufhalten soll, falls die Motoren irgendwo zum Verkauf angeboten werden.



Klar das man da was mit anfangen kann......
Augen auf.....auf was????
Marke der Motoren?????
Da brauch man Angaben oder?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Jo! Marke, Farbe Leistung.
Sowas sollte man schon haben.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

für was gibts de polizei


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Hinweis das man in Großenbrode mal ein Auge mehr auf seine Boote wirft.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> für was gibts de polizei



Strafzettel schreiben :m

Nene... laß man, manchmal kann man sie wirklich ganz gut gebrauchen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Moin Moin ,
ist wohl kein Einzelfall . In gleichen Zeitraum ist meinem Kumpel Jens aus Neustadt seine Kania "Mr.Nick" nebst Trailer vor der Haustür geklaut worden #q#q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## henningcl (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Moin
Ich melde, bei mir ist keiner auf nen AB vorbeigeritten gekommen.

grüsse


----------



## fishingexpert87 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

ich könnt nich ruhig schlafen wenn mein boot draußen liegt..... ist ja auch kein ding nen motor zu klauen jut nen 115 ist schon was.....


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Da steckt ja auch Geld drin.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

...und so tragen kann man den eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Im Gleichen Zeitraum haben sie mir mein Auto aufgebrochen und mitgenommen was nur geht... Naja war kein Einzelfall in der Nacht in näherer Umgebung


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

@ Olberding

War dein Motor dabei? Man sollte dann vielleicht mal bei Ebay schauen in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen, ob Bootsmotoren angeboten werden!


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



offense80 schrieb:


> Man sollte dann vielleicht mal bei Ebay schauen in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen, ob Bootsmotoren angeboten werden!



Die werden eigentlich immer angeboten... auch geklaute!!!

Hoffentlich erwischen sie dieses Dreckspack.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Es ist einfach zum kotzen, das sowas passiert, aber so wie es beschrieben ist, scheint es keine Einzelperson gewesen zu sein, sondern eine Bande auf Klautour, denn mehrere Motoren und Autoaufbrüche in näherer Umgebung schliessen eigentlich darauf. Ich werde mich hier jetzt aber nicht dazu hinreissen lassen, eine Vermutung über eine Tätergruppe aufzustellen (obwohl es meine Berufserfahrung zulassen würde), denn noch mehr Strafpunkte kann ich mir nicht mehr erlauben


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Die sind längst auf dem Weg über die A 20.... Will zwar nicht unken, aber zumeist geht das doch alles weit gen Osten. Da gibts für die Käufer auch keine Probleme, weil nach deren Rechtssystem der Käufer an gestohlenem Gut Eigentum erwerben kann.
Was mich mehr interessiert: In der Zeitung wurde vin einem Bootsabstellplatz gesprochen und von Angelbooten. Handelt es sich um den Platz am Baltic Trolling Center? Die hatten dich ne Webcam zur Überwachung.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

@ Dolfin
Da könntest du recht haben mit der Vermutung das die Motoren gen Osten gehen. Bei der Menge an gestohlenen Sachen handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um eine größere "Bestellung". Meist fahren 2 Personen wochen vorher los und schauen wo was zu holen ist, und teilen es anderen mit,die dann losfahren. Die beiden "Spione" sind dann nicht dabei, um nicht wiedererkannt zu werden,und damit eventuell Verdacht zu erregen. Das ist eine gut durchgeplante Organisation.


----------



## Olberding (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Christian0815 schrieb:


> Und nuuuuu???
> Da kann man doch nix mit anfangen .........#q


 

Angaben Marke usw. kann ich nicht geben auf dem Platz
stehen ca. 30 Boote kenn ja nun nicht jeden Motor
wollte das einfach nur mal mitteilen.

Gruß Olberding


----------



## Olberding (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die sind längst auf dem Weg über die A 20.... Will zwar nicht unken, aber zumeist geht das doch alles weit gen Osten. Da gibts für die Käufer auch keine Probleme, weil nach deren Rechtssystem der Käufer an gestohlenem Gut Eigentum erwerben kann.
> Was mich mehr interessiert: In der Zeitung wurde vin einem Bootsabstellplatz gesprochen und von Angelbooten. Handelt es sich um den Platz am Baltic Trolling Center? Die hatten dich ne Webcam zur Überwachung.


 
Hallo,
mit Baltic Trolling liegst du genau richtig die Webcam war leider zu dieser Zeit defekt, wird aber laut Heydorn alles
erneuert.
Gruß Olbi


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die sind längst auf dem Weg über die A 20.... Will zwar nicht unken, aber zumeist geht das doch alles weit gen Osten. Da gibts für die Käufer auch keine Probleme, weil nach deren Rechtssystem der Käufer an gestohlenem Gut Eigentum erwerben kann.Was mich mehr interessiert: In der Zeitung wurde vin einem Bootsabstellplatz gesprochen und von Angelbooten. Handelt es sich um den Platz am Baltic Trolling Center? Die hatten dich ne Webcam zur Überwachung.




Ich dachte, das wäre nur noch im Süden (Kroatien) so ...|kopfkrat
In welchen östlichen Ländern denn auch noch ?

Uli


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Moin Moin ,
könnte im Fall Großenbrode und Neustadt auch nach DK gehen . Bist ja in kanpp 1 Std auf der Fähre und wech sind die Teile #q#q#q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Im EG Land Polen.
Daran hatte man schon immer zu knabbern. Ich weiß jetzt nicht. ob sich in der kürzeren Vergangenheit etwas geändert hat. Aber dort gabs/gibts "Inlandautos"  also geklaute Autos, bei denen man beim Grenzübertritt ein Risiko hatte. Gehe davon aus, dass es auch bei Booten und Bootsmotoren nicht anders ist.


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Nicht zu vergessen sind die Landsleute Draculas aus Transilvanien. Diese Gruppierungen gehen meist nach dem oben genannten Schema vor. das schlimme ist nur, WENN sie erwischt werden und hier ins Gefängnis gehen, haben sie es da besser als bei sich zuhause. Und ihr "Marktwert" steigt nach einer Entlassung enorm-nach dem Motto "Ich hab jetzt für die Sache xyz Monate oder Jahre gesessen, wenn ich nochmal erwischt werden sollte, werden es wesentlich mehr Monate oder Jahre Knast werden. Also wenn ich nochmal was "beschaffen" soll, dann will ich auch mehr Geld dafür haben.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



offense80 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen sind die Landsleute Draculas aus Transilvanien. Diese Gruppierungen gehen meist nach dem oben genannten Schema vor. das schlimme ist nur, WENN sie erwischt werden und hier ins Gefängnis gehen, haben sie es da besser als bei sich zuhause. Und ihr "Marktwert" steigt nach einer Entlassung enorm-nach dem Motto "Ich hab jetzt für die Sache xyz Monate oder Jahre gesessen, wenn ich nochmal erwischt werden sollte, werden es wesentlich mehr Monate oder Jahre Knast werden. Also wenn ich nochmal was "beschaffen" soll, dann will ich auch mehr Geld dafür haben.



Lol - das ging doch vor 2-3 Jahren durch die Presse : Nen Kleintransporter bis zum Dach voll mit kleinen,alten Ab`s - nicht einer war als gestohlen gemeldet.

Uli


----------



## guifri (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

na toll....wurden die motoren nur bei booten an land gestohlen oder zufällig auch bei wasserliegern?

falls ja, muss ich wohl mal gucken gehen (538 km), ob mein 90ps-honda noch da ist..#d


----------



## Olberding (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



guifri schrieb:


> na toll....wurden die motoren nur bei booten an land gestohlen oder zufällig auch bei wasserliegern?
> 
> falls ja, muss ich wohl mal gucken gehen (538 km), ob mein 90ps-honda noch da ist..#d


 
Nur an Land
Gruß Olbi


----------



## guifri (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



Olberding schrieb:


> Nur an Land
> Gruß Olbi



danke


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Was einen immer stutzig macht bei uns ist, dass es immer häufiger passiert wenn der Zirkus in der Nähe ist... Eine Zeitlang war es ganz schlimm, als er wech war, war alles gut. Dann war er wieder da und es ging von vorne los.
Aber nachweisen kann man da nichts


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Letzten Sommer haben sie gezielt moderne 4-Takter zwischen 5-25PS zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömitz geklaut! Die haben selbst verbolzte Motoren abgenommen und auch vor Teleflex-Leitungen keinen Halt gemacht (glatt abgekniffen !) ...

Da hilft nur die Benutzung uralter 2-Takter!!! Meine alte "Black Beauty :k" wollten sie nicht ... :vik:

V.


----------



## Nordlicht (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Letzten Sommer haben sie gezielt moderne 4-Takter zwischen 5-25PS zwischen Pelzerhaken und Grömitz geklaut! Die haben selbst verbolzte Motoren abgenommen und auch vor Teleflex-Leitungen keinen Halt gemacht (glatt abgekniffen !) ...
> Da hilft nur die Benutzung uralter 2-Takter!!! Meine alte "Black Beauty :k" wollten sie nicht ... :vik:
> V.



In Neustadt haben sie vor längerer Zeit direkt am Spiegel einmal um den AB gesägt und brauchten ih n dann nur noch "eintüten".
So schön wie vernünftiges Akku-Werkzeug auch ist...es hat auch seine Nachteile


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Ich wurde in den Niederlanden mal mit meinem Boot angehalten und die Politie hat nur nach Schrammen und Macken am Boot geschaut.

Als ich fragte warum die sowas Kontrollieren erklärte mir der Beamte das mit Booten wie ich eines habe (sehr sehr flache Boote ich hatte damals noch das Nitro 700 LX) Aussenborder aus Häfen geklaut werden. Die fahren mit dem Boot an bzw. unter den Motor und dann gehts mit ner Kettensäge um den Motor drumrum und der fällt dann auf`s flache Boot und fertig abfahrt.

Also nützt wenn es drauf ankommt kein festschrauben, ankleben, anketten, oder sonst irgendwas.

Wenn die son Teil wollen bekommen die den auch.

Besser ist wohl ne ordentliche Versicherung.

mfg
Heiko


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



> Die fahren mit dem Boot an bzw. unter den Motor und dann gehts mit ner Kettensäge um den Motor drumrum und der fällt dann auf`s flache Boot und fertig abfahrt.




Gibts schon Kettensägen mit Akku?? Ansonsten mache die Teile doch einen Lärm wie sonstwas...


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

Jo ich war auch ganz überrascht das wieder Ab`s gestohlen wurden als ich da war, aber meinen wollten sie diesmal nicht. Vor 2 Jahren war es da anders. Da haben sie mir auch meinen Angstmotor abgeschraubt. Wenn man den Unterhaltungen im Kaiende glauben schenken darf, hatten die Handkarren dabei, der Transporter war in sicherer Entfernung geparkt und die Motoren einzeln immer mit der Handkarre zum Transporter. Ich hatte mein Boot zum Glück dieses mal direkt am Haus, mit dem Motor zum Schlafzimmer. Ist aber auch ein 97er 2 Takter.


----------



## guifri (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ... Wenn man den Unterhaltungen im Kaiende glauben schenken darf, hatten die Handkarren dabei, der Transporter war in sicherer Entfernung geparkt und die Motoren einzeln immer mit der Handkarre zum Transporter. ...



Hä?....Ja klar, und die, die das gesehen haben wollen, haben stumpf zugeschaut, oder wie geht das?


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*



guifri schrieb:


> Hä?....Ja klar, und die, die das gesehen haben wollen, haben stumpf zugeschaut, oder wie geht das?



Moin, ich habe das nur gehört. Evtl gab es Spuren? Aber vorstellen könnte ich mir das. Ein Transporter auf dem Platz fällt doch mehr auf als wenn man versteckt zwischen den Booten sitzt. Und ich glaube auch das Nachts da kaum einer rumläuft. Als wir am Freitag aus dem Kaiende um 23.15 Uhr kamen habe wir auch keinen gesehen. Ausserdem ist es da schön dunkel.


----------



## HD4ever (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Außenborder gestohlen Großenbrode*

da braucht keiner die Augen offen halten ....
die Dinger sind schon längst im Osten ! #q
das sind organisierte Banden die da am Werk sind ....
6 Motoren in der Größenordnung fährt man mal nicht alleine im Kofferraum rum #d
115 PS wiegen sicher 250 Kg - da braucht man schon 2-3 Mann für um die runter zu wuppen.
War nen gut gemeinter Warnhinweis vom Eröffner sich um die Sicherheit/Versicherung der schwimmenden Gefährt mal Gedanken zu machen ! 

ich wollte mein Boot auch schon mal in Grobro in der Saison zwischenparken - hat mich auch abgeschreckt das die Boote dort ziemlich unbewacht rumstehen ...


----------

